# Wingstopper Duck Calls (Call Giveaway)



## Wingstopper (Sep 3, 2011)

*Wingstopper Duck Calls* waterfowl photo contest, the winner will receive a 
Wingstopper "Lock-n-Knock" 5-n-1 Guide Series Duck Call.

Rules:Post Waterfowl Photos to this thread, contest will start now and end Wed. 16th at 12:00 noon. I will decide which photo is the winner of the "Lock-n-Knock" 5-n-1 Guide Series Duck Call. Good Luck members!!!!

Thanks
http://www.wingstopper.com

btsmith is the Wingstopper waterfowl photo WINNER!!! Congrats to btsmith!!!!!![/size]


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Where do we post the pictures??


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with a waterfowl photo contest, but I removed the large picture of your duck calls in your signature line. It's a little too much free advertising.

Enjoy.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

OK, Wingstopper, what's the rules?


----------



## Wingstopper (Sep 3, 2011)

First and foremost Thanks for the opportunity to hold this waterfowl photo contest!!!!!!!

I will add RULES to original post


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Can you enter more than 1 pic??


----------



## Wingstopper (Sep 3, 2011)

Sure


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

pretty slow response so far? everyone must be out hunting in the storm. I will kick it off with one of my favorites. I blew this photo up a few yrs ago and framed it for my old man.


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Tess and me on Saturday 11/12/2011 cell pic.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Anyone able to resize some pictures and post them for me? I got a couple.


----------



## Cody Freeman (Aug 30, 2011)

Here is a photo of my son after shooting his first duck ever. I was smiling bigger than he was.


----------



## btsmith (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

[attachment=0:3r7914vo]BobGoodHunt.JPG[/attachment:3r7914vo]My oldest brother with our bag for the day. Nothing says I don't need a better call than a mostly spoonbill bag! Thanks for the contest!


----------



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

My 12 year old would love a good duck call! I'm surprised there have not been more pictures submitted, come on guys lets see some more great pictures.

This redhead was shot out at farmington bay last year by my nephew, his first redhead and it was a nice one, lucky dog!!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

nice bag here on the tail gate of the cummins


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

"Hagen" doing what he does best.......................
































Wigeon/Gadwall X


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Wigeon/Gadwall X


That is a cool looking bird. I hope he made it to the wall!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Swaner said:


> Fowlmouth said:
> 
> 
> > Wigeon/Gadwall X
> ...


+1!! that is the coolest looking duck ive ever seen!


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

A good day on the pond!








The pintails almost landed on our layout blinds.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

A couple of my favorite pics I've ever taken!


----------



## DJS (Jan 2, 2009)

deleted


----------



## flyboy (Oct 17, 2011)

My huntin buddy


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

Took this nice redhead at the begining of the season.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Dr. Decoy said:


> Took this nice redhead at the begining of the season.


I hope you mounted that red head....


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Dr. Decoy said:


> Took this nice redhead at the begining of the season.


That's a nice one!! I hope you mounted it :lol:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

dang it! NBR beat me to it haha


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

the final pick up of the 2010-2011 season








my first utah wood duck








my 2010 swan








2 limits of ducks and 1 limit of coots


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

My special lady friend and her first three harvested animals.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## kellomelo (Nov 16, 2011)

Ogden Bay Nov. 12


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

[attachment=2:2pu1lvpb]DSC01798sz.jpg[/attachment:2pu1lvpb][attachment=3:2pu1lvpb]DSC01793sz.jpg[/attachment:2pu1lvpb]


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

well who won?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

colbyatepaste said:


> well who won?


+1


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Love the dog on the Ice with the honker!


----------



## Wingstopper (Sep 3, 2011)

btsmith is the Wingstopper waterfowl photo contest winner!!!!

Wingstopper Duck Calls wants to Thank all the members who participated in the contest and will offer those members a 50% discount on Wingstopper Duck Calls "Lock-n-Knock" 5-n-1 Guide Series Duck Calls if ordered by Nov. 22, 2011. Please PM me with any questions

Please visit http://www.wingstopper.com


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats to btsmith! Good job man! Thank you Wingstopper for this opportunity!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Congrats to btsmith! Good job man! Thank you Wingstopper for this opportunity!


+1


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Bears Butt said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to btsmith! Good job man! Thank you Wingstopper for this opportunity!
> ...


+2 Good looking pic; Congrats!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What a great photo!

Well done btsmith!


----------



## Wingstopper (Sep 3, 2011)

Wingstopper Duck Calls thanks all the members for their participation in the waterfowl photo contest!!!!


----------

